# Fishing contest



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Im in.


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

im in


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Change of plans we are going to measure in inches


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

Who wants to be on my team???

Big flathead, im 5'8" and his tail is on the ground!








Good day on the Coast, few red drum and flounder








40 trout








Another smaller flathead catfish








Some big chomper blues caught on Topwater








Spinner Shark about 6'








A night of bowfishing. I think there were 88???


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

huntinguyg said:


> Who wants to be on my team???
> 
> Big flathead, im 5'8" and his tail is on the ground!
> View attachment 1351970
> ...


Noodle them cats?!?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Sure I'm in!


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

Shot the smaller flat head bowfishing. Then the bigger one caught on a rod and reel. But we catfish alot on jugs and it aint nothing to catch some 30-40lbers and catch a ton of fish too. Im friends with a catfish guide so he has taught me some tricks on catching big flatheads with live bait


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

What are some tricks. I catch some 40 pounders every smer


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

#1 Trick, fish in the right lake/river in the right spot  big fish dont always come from deep water. Most our big fish come out of less than 8ft of water at night, when they move up to feed at night.
#2 you gotta have FRESH bait, and flatheads like live bait, Gizzard Shad works good . If your going to fish for big fish and dont want small ones use big baits. We sometimes use shad that is 8" long
#3 When the water is down in the lake or river go scouting for spots that has alot of structure, in summer go back fish the structure.

But blues and channels r easy, they'll eat about anything.


----------



## Bowhunter1041 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

im in


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Will organize teams on may 9th


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Team 1 monsterbucks7 and outdoor kid
Team 2 mobowhunter41 and huntinguyg
Team 3 arhoytyhunter and bowhunyer1041 
Team 4 ohiobuckboy65 
Contest starts today and ends may 31st


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm i


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

ill join ohiobuckboy on team 4 if thats ok?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

huntingfishing said:


> ill join ohiobuckboy on team 4 if thats ok?


ya thats fine


----------

